# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج برنامج ازالة الاجسام من الصور + برنامج تكبير تصغير الصور محمولة Inpaint+iResizer

## البوب شريف

**   
برنامج ازالة الاجسام من الصور + برنامج تكبير تصغير الصور محمولة Inpaint+iResizer  Teorex Inpaint 6.0 Portable   نسخة محمولة نظيفة من s@@eed
البرنامج الصغير الرائع لازالة وحذف اي جسم او رمز من اي صورة 
بدون المساس بجوهر الصورة . حذف اي جسم غير مرغوب فيه 
اصلاح الصور القديمة 
ازالة العلامات المائيه          
windows xp - vista -7-8   
5.77 م.ب التحميل  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        
==========================  Teorex iResizer 3.0 Portable    
نسخة محمولة نظيفة من s@@eed
برنامج رائع يقوم بتكبير وتصغير الصور بدون تغيير في دقتها 
كما يحافظ على جودة الصورة وعدم تشويه اجزائها المهمة .              
windows xp - vista -7-8   
5.51 م.ب التحميل  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## voltrone

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله في مجهوزداتكم

----------

